

Knot DNS is a high-performance authoritative-only DNS server - adulau
http://labs.nic.cz/page/767/knot-dns/?language=en

======
nodata
(You have to click again on English at the top to get this site in English)

Very interesting that "secure" is not listed as one of the key features, and
that "security" is not listed as one of the goals.

~~~
Loic
Yes, but at the same time, if this is the one server used to serve the .cz.
root domain, I suppose it is part of the implicit features.

By the way, direct link to the project website: <http://www.knot-dns.cz/>

~~~
nodata
Then this will be the first time in history that software has been written
specifically to be secure and this feature has not been trumpeted :)

------
prolepunk
I wonder how does it compare to NSD?

<http://www.nlnetlabs.nl/projects/nsd/>

~~~
adulau
I got the following answer via Twitter
(<https://twitter.com/#!/bortzmeyer/status/132090094067785728>) "@adulau Knot
is faster, according to the benchmarks made by its authors. But NSD is
production-ready and Knot is alpha (or less than that)."

------
johnm
Why is this needed over existing authoritative dns servers like djbdns or nsd?

~~~
bdunbar
Variety is a good thing: drives innovation, pushes change, keeps incumbents
from self-satisfying lethargy.

~~~
jemfinch
While that's accurate, it's a truism that adds little to this discussion.
Perhaps someone can explain the specific, concrete reasons why this solves a
problem existing implementations do not.

------
snorkel
Found the English page, now ... where's the download link?

~~~
rmoriz
git clone git://git.nic.cz/knot-dns.git

